# R34 GTR V-spec - Darth Vader Edition



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

Hello !
Here is a session with my GTR.
Hope you like it.

Someone called my car "flat darht vader helmet"... thaught it was kind of funny :smokin: 

//V


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

That is truly stunning. :thumbsup:

Doesn't get any more sinister or menacing than that :smokin:


----------



## nissanapprntce (Dec 16, 2006)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> That is truly stunning. :thumbsup:
> 
> Doesn't get any more sinister or menacing than that :smokin:


^Couldn't agree more :bowdown1: The force is strong with this one.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

that name fits 100%:thumbsup:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

nissanapprntce said:


> ^Couldn't agree more :bowdown1: The force is strong with this one.


You have learn't well young padowan. :flame: :flame: 

Looks amazing :clap:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

NIce shots with that minimal lighting.:bowdown1: 

Your car and especially the engine bay looks very sexy.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

and people wonder why I love GT-R's in black.... mean, just mean.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

brilliant pics, my fav is #1 and #4


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Shot No.3 is awesome. Cool looking car.:squintdan


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

Thanx alot guys for the comments.
There is alot of work behind them.

Thanx
//Varro


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks stunning! and it looks like it is time for a signiture.


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Beautiful car, excellent choice for the location too. Awesome.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

where's the "ludicrous drive" button?


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

Black is by far the best color. Pics look great. love the motor pic too.


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

WIT BLITZ said:


> Looks stunning! and it looks like it is time for a signiture.


Thanx alot.
What do you mean by "signiture" ??


----------



## g_torphins (Jul 20, 2005)

Wow.

Your car looks amazing.
Good photography skills too:bowdown1: 

If you're on the Vader tip you could go for something like.....










:chuckle:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Excellent pics mate! 

Car and pics look absolutely stunning. 

Love the interior shots. IMO they are better than the ones in the GTR34 brochure!

Top effort.


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

torphins: Pic is broken lin, plz post again. Thanx for comments.

Virdie: Thanx alot mate for the comment :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

cool R34 & excellent location 

Plz. more pic's


----------



## Atropoides (May 24, 2007)

Wow, looks amazing....


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

wow..this is stunning!


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

Thanx again mates !!!


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Stunning... great Vader themed engine bay as well, black with CF coil cover.. very menacing looking car.. *standing ovation*


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

MacGTR said:


> You have learn't well young padowan. :flame: :flame:
> 
> Looks amazing :clap:


:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 
simply :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Very nice pics :smokin: 
Needs new wheels though or spacers. Bronze LMGT4s would look nice or bronze TE37s


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Yakozan said:


> Bronze LMGT4s would look nice or bronze TE37s


Do you think Darth Vader would love to have a "nice" car


----------



## Robbo (Jun 9, 2007)

:bowdown1:


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

EvolutionVI said:


> Do you think Darth Vader would love to have a "nice" car


Alrighty then. Black LMGT4s. That will look dark and evil


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

EvolutionVI said:


> Do you think Darth Vader would love to have a "nice" car


Lol @ Evo.
second that.

i think he would say something like this.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Very nice pics.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

luke...i'm yout father..hahahaha

your car looks very evil. i like it very much!

take care on it!


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

nice pics.


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

That is stunning mate. Very mean and moody looking.:bowdown1:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

holy smokin' shit! awesome photo's!


----------



## jarri (Feb 24, 2006)

ohh man.. that just makes you wanna grab something...


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

that car is really intimidating, i love it


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

Thanx guys !!!


----------

